# Your "zodiac sona" ?



## PC Master Race (Mar 9, 2021)

OK not exactly the right term but here's how it goes :

Combine your *zodiac sign* and *Chinese horoscope* (based on your year of birth) and make a character based on that.

In case you can't or don't feel like making any art of the character, just go ahead with any visual character-creating apps and tools you got, that's totally fine.
Here's one suggestion for you : https://www.heroforge.com/ (thanks again to my dad @Underlord Veles )

For example, my zodiac sign is the scorpion, and my horoscope is the pig, so I have my fursona Jin the boar-scorpion : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/jin-is-back.1673003/

Post a pic of them in the comment too, I'd like to see what you got !


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 9, 2021)

based on this my signs are Virgo and the rabbit  and to add their elemental affiliations Virgo  is to earth and rabbit is to fire so i should be a female rabbit volcano


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 9, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> based on this my signs are Virgo and the rabbit  and to add their elemental affiliations Virgo  is to earth and rabbit is to fire so i should be a female rabbit volcano


Sounds like a fancy one right there. Ain't seen rabbits with such destructive powers before, hehe.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2021)

Western: Capricorn
Chinese: Rabbit 

Hooo boy....
Like, a jackalope thing with a fish tail?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 9, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Western: Capricorn
> Chinese: Rabbit
> 
> Hooo boy....
> Like, a jackalope thing with a fish tail?


Fish tail and goat horn, sounds pretty neat to me.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 9, 2021)

I am a capricorn and a rat... I am just meant to eat trash but still be the prettiest mermaid. I'd imagine I would be a rat with goat horns and eyes with a giant fish tail


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 9, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> I am a capricorn and a rat... I am just meant to eat trash but still be the prettiest mermaid. I'd imagine I would be a rat with goat horns and eyes with a giant fish tail


Sounds great there, hehe.


----------



## FayeBunny (Mar 10, 2021)

Hm. What to do with a ram and a dragon? Something interesting I found while looking for dragon-y inspiration is that the elements change through the cycle, and for me, I landed on a metal year for dragon. Aries' element is fire, so I've got a sheep, a dragon, fire, and metal. Someone better at character design than I am could probably make something pretty amazing with that. Anyway, I made an attempt at the least.






It's probably just my laptop not being able to handle it, but things always look half rendered in hero forge for me. ^^'


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

Attack helicopter.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 10, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> Hm. What to do with a ram and a dragon? Something interesting I found while looking for dragon-y inspiration is that the elements change through the cycle, and for me, I landed on a metal year for dragon. Aries' element is fire, so I've got a sheep, a dragon, fire, and metal. Someone better at character design than I am could probably make something pretty amazing with that. Anyway, I made an attempt at the least.
> View attachment 104096View attachment 104097
> It's probably just my laptop not being able to handle it, but things always look half rendered in hero forge for me. ^^'


That's already a pretty solid char you got there already


----------



## FayeBunny (Mar 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> That's already a pretty solid char you got there already


It's not really a character at the moment, but more of just a design, I guess? Pretty much just slapped it together without a ton of thought. ^^' I might turn the design into a character though. After I make the colors work better together, anyway. The wings & tail added to the rest which is mostly sheep-y just feels a bit disjointed, and I think it's because the colors are practically two completely separate palettes.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 10, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> It's not really a character at the moment, but more of just a design, I guess? Pretty much just slapped it together without a ton of thought. ^^' I might turn the design into a character though. After I make the colors work better together, anyway. The wings & tail added to the rest which is mostly sheep-y just feels a bit disjointed, and I think it's because the colors are practically two completely separate palettes.


I can help you with the colors. Here's a simple example.
In the "mix" part of the colors, you'd see the colors currently on the model, along with the "type" for them : cloth, hair, leather, metal, and wood. The yellow is the shirt, obviously.




Select a color (in this case the yellow) and scroll down until you see the options on the right.




Here's what you gotta do to make the color looks better :
Move the "roughness" slide to 5.0, and the "fuzz" all the way to zero.
Then check the "metal" box.




You can do this with all other color types too, such as even hair (fur works just as well) :




As for metal colors, you just drag the "roughness" all the way to the left so they look shiny and pretty :




In summary :
- If the color is "skin" type, leave it as it is.
- If the color is "metal" type, put the roughness at zero.
- If the color is any other type, put the roughness at 5.0 and check the metal box.

Now give it a try and see what ya got.


----------



## FayeBunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Ohh, I just assumed "mix" meant literally mixing colors together and that's it. I ended up basically redoing all the colors and changing a few other things, and I think it's better this time. Although, I didn't mess with those settings much other than just turning them on. My laptop could barely handle it and sounded like it was about to burst into flames at any second. It's kinda old and wasn't very good even when it was new so it's not surprising.





there's a bit of the shoulder piece poking through the arm but I'm not bothered enough to fix it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2021)

Still a lot better now indeed, I'd say. I like that yellow wings, and the color combination looks real good.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 11, 2021)

Hmm... pig (metal element to go further), and aquarius.... That would, in all counts, mean... "And I am... Iron Hippopotamus." *Thanos snap* 

Alternatively, Iron Manatee? Oh, wait, that's metal ox/aquarius.


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 11, 2021)

Horse and Pisces? That would definitely be a hippocampus, so they'd look something like this (finding good pictures was harder than I thought it'd be, since a Google search just comes up with pictures of brains)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Horse and Pisces? That would definitely be a hippocampus, so they'd look something like this (finding good pictures was harder than I thought it'd be, since a Google search just comes up with pictures of brains)
> View attachment 104275


Looks pretty solid there


----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

Leo+dragon+lion-dragon?


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 11, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Looks pretty solid there


oh, I didn't draw that, it's just a random example of what the character could look like lol


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2021)

Player said:


> Leo+dragon+lion-dragon?


Sounds great there 



JuniperW said:


> oh, I didn't draw that, it's just a random example of what the character could look like lol


Oh OK. Still looks good tho.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 11, 2021)

Leo and Snake.  I guess something like a naga with a lion's torso and head?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Leo and Snake.  I guess something like a naga with a lion's torso and head?


That, or a lion with snake scales and tail, also cobra-like hood too.
Get creative with the combination ! Whatever you feel like


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 12, 2021)

_I'm not only *my* spirit animal, I'm *yours* too. _


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 13, 2021)

Western: Gemini
Eastern: Fire Rat

Well... don't know how a rat would work out with Gemini... Would there be two rats that were literally on fire or something?

That being said lthough, I do have a character that draws on some of the more symbolic elements of both Zodiacs, and whilst the character isn't a rat, their more ambigous design could offer a little bit of rat in there. Enough that I even added a few little Zodiac details onto a ref sheet just for fun.



Spoiler: Character Ref Sheet


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Sounds like a fancy one right there. Ain't seen rabbits with such destructive powers before, hehe.


thinking it might be a future thing to draw


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 15, 2021)

doge


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey can we avoid using the term "spirit animal"? I appreciate that you specified that it isn't the right term. From here on out, how about Celestial Animal, or Celestialsona?

That being said... sheep dog. Just a dog sheep. Aries and Dog. At best, a wolf ram.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 15, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> Hey can we avoid using the term "spirit animal"? I appreciate that you specified that it isn't the right term. From here on out, how about Celestial Animal, or Celestialsona?
> 
> That being said... sheep dog. Just a dog sheep. Aries and Dog. At best, a wolf ram.


Zodiac sona ? How's that ?



Zehlua said:


> Hey can we avoid using the term "spirit animal"? I appreciate that you specified that it isn't the right term. From here on out, how about Celestial Animal, or Celestialsona?
> 
> That being said... sheep dog. Just a dog sheep. Aries and Dog. At best, a wolf ram.


Solid.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Zodiac sona ? How's that ?
> 
> 
> Solid.


Zodiac sona totally works!


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 15, 2021)

Ladies and gentleman
We are making Neopets and Subeta pets, practically


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 19, 2021)

Taurus and Rabbit so....some bull-like variant of a jackalope?


----------



## FizzDarksight (Mar 21, 2021)

I've been wanting to design a zodiac fursona for awhile since it sounds fun, my zodiac is Cancer and the rat. A crab rat hybrid, how am I going to design this?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2021)

FizzDarksight said:


> I've been wanting to design a zodiac fursona for awhile since it sounds fun, my zodiac is Cancer and the fire rat. A crab rat hybrid, how am I going to design this?


How about, a rat but with shells (?) on their back, shoulders, arms, thighs, legs and tail ?


----------



## FizzDarksight (Mar 21, 2021)

That's a cool idea! Oh and maybe I could add a crab claw at the end of the rat's tail?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2021)

FizzDarksight said:


> That's a cool idea! Oh and maybe I could add a crab claw at the end of the rat's tail?


That too, yeah ! Give it a shot, buddy.
I look forward to seeing the char completed and fleshed out.


----------



## FizzDarksight (Mar 21, 2021)

I'll start working on making it when I have some free time.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Mar 21, 2021)

Rat taur was my original idea but it didn't stick so heres what I DO have


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Rat taur was my original idea but it didn't stickView attachment 105280


Still looks pretty good though.
Or maybe a rat but with hooves and horse tail ? But still anthro instead of taur.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Mar 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Still looks pretty good though.
> Or maybe a rat but with hooves and horse tail ? But still anthro instead of taur.


(I'm happy with Sappho, but thanks anyway)


----------



## Lyrule (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm not entirely sure how a fish and an ox would work out into a character.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2021)

Lyrule said:


> I'm not entirely sure how a fish and an ox would work out into a character. View attachment 105281


I think it's the same as Capricornus, heh.


----------



## Lyrule (Mar 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I think it's the same as Capricornus, heh.


Perhaps. o: Could also be an ox with fish scales. That seems pretty cool.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 21, 2021)

Lyrule said:


> Perhaps. o: Could also be an ox with fish scales. That seems pretty cool.


Why not both ? Fish tail and scales !


----------



## Lyrule (Mar 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Why not both ? Fish tail and scales !


That works. O:


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 24, 2021)

I am Sagittarius/Snake. A snake centaur??


----------



## VeeStars (Mar 24, 2021)

Taurus (Bull)/Dog





...oh


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 24, 2021)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I am Sagittarius/Snake. A snake centaur??


I'll, uh, leave it to your imagination, ehehe.



Chomby said:


> View attachment 105629


Oh lord xD


----------



## VeeStars (Mar 24, 2021)

Chomby said:


> View attachment 105629


Is this one of them new generation pokemonzzz?!?!??


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

what a great way to get people's dob


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> what a great way to get people's dob


I don't see how this is about getting people's date of birth. I merely suggested an idea of making a sona or at least an OC.
If people wanna post their date of birth in the comments, that's their doing, not mine.


----------



## Hogo (Mar 30, 2021)

I was worried because my solar sign is Capricorn and Chinese Zodiac is a Rooster but I am more specifically water rooster so I could easily use the upper half of a rooster and the lower half of Capricorn and be something fully aquatic.

Unfortunate Hero Forge literally shuts my phone down when I try to access the site otherwise this would give me something fun to do at work.

Edit: Lunar sign is scorpio which is probably harder than my solar combination but a scorpion chicken is funny to imagine.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

You should try Hero Forge on PC, it's much better there anyway. Graphic is kind of limited on phone.


Hogo said:


> I was worried because my solar sign is Capricorn and Chinese Zodiac is a Rooster but I am more specifically water rooster so I could easily use the upper half of a rooster and the lower half of Capricorn and be something fully aquatic.





Hogo said:


> Edit: Lunar sign is scorpio which is probably harder than my solar combination but a scorpion chicken is funny to imagine.


Cockatrice but fish tail or scorpion stinger tail, how 'bout that ?


----------



## Hogo (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> You should try Hero Forge on PC, it's much better there anyway. Graphic is kind of limited on phone.
> 
> 
> Cockatrice but fish tail or scorpion stinger tail, how 'bout that ?



Yeah I always have to use hero forge on my PC at home.

One idea would be to do an aquatic version of a cockatrice with fins instead of dragon wings and the rooster's comb being modified to look like a fish that's known to swim near the surface to make seagulls, pelicans, and other birds fall into its trap. This does feel like it leans more creature concept instead of Sona but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

I just made my sona a boar and gave him a scorpion stinger at the end of his tail, rather than an actual "segmented" (?) scorpion tail. He doesn't even have pincers either. But hey, it works for me. So whatever floats your boat to make it a good sona or OC, bud.


----------



## AniJammie (Apr 7, 2021)

My Chinese zodiac is a Sheep/Goat/Ram, and my element of that year is water so...water sheep!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

AniJammie said:


> My Chinese zodiac is a Sheep/Goat/Ram, and my element of that year is water so...water sheep!


What is your zodiac sign ? Scorpios, Cancer, etc
Try combining the sheep with the zodiac sign and see what you got


----------



## Ampelos (Apr 8, 2021)

My zodiacs are Aquarius and the bull, so that’s pretty much just an ophiotaurus from Greek mythology lol




(At least we’re not using our moon signs, otherwise I’d be “Bull Bull” LMAO)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 9, 2021)

Ooo, this sounds so fun! I might get art of a character like that, actually.

But, my western zodiac is confusing- some sources tell me that October 23rd is under Scorpio, and others tell me it’s the cutoff date between Libra and Scorpio.

So, visualize it like this:

Eastern: Rabbit
Western: Libra and/or Scorpio

So, I’m thinking of a rabbit/scorpion hybrid, and somehow incorporating scales into the design to represent Libra.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> So, I’m thinking of a rabbit/scorpion hybrid, and somehow incorporating scales into the design to represent Libra.


DO IT.
I'd like to see it, hehe.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> DO IT.
> I'd like to see it, hehe.


I’ll ping you when I get art of it, then! I have a ton of ideas flooding into my head, lol. I’m thinking that the rabbit will have scorpion chitin on parts of his body to compliment the tail, and maybe dangling earrings that looks like the weigh pans of Libra’s scales-

I’m letting my mind run away with me, lol.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Fish tail and goat horn, sounds pretty neat to me.


Mer-Fatigue


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm just gonna mix 2 randos together.

moo crab.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 21, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> thinking it might be a future thing to draw


and here it is


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> and here it is


Fire rabbit is pretty
*LIT*
#ImNotSorry


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 21, 2021)

My Chinese zodiac is wood rat, and my western Zodiac is Libra

... so I guess it’s just my regular possum sona carrying around a balance scale?


----------



## alphienya (May 5, 2021)

Fire ox and Pisces. So uh. Some elementally confused merbull maybe?


----------



## Eremurus (May 6, 2021)

Libra. Monkey.

So a literal monkey scale? Like this thing chitters, throws dung as a defense mechanism, and is covered in fur? But it weighs objects?

I...can get behind that, actually.


----------



## Maverick. (May 6, 2021)

Aries and rat, altho could I modify it so that it's a mouse and not a rat? I'm getting some ideas...


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2021)

Nightshade said:


> Aries and rat, altho could I modify it so that it's a mouse and not a rat? I'm getting some ideas...


*has no idea what's different between a rat and a mouse*
Sure bud, whatever floats ya boat


----------



## Maverick. (May 8, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> *has no idea what's different between a rat and a mouse*
> Sure bud, whatever floats ya boat


Sweet thanks Love ya


----------



## OrionTheWitch07 (Apr 18, 2022)

I have no clue how to do mine, My western is pisces and my chinese is pig. Can someone give me an idea how?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

OrionTheWitch07 said:


> I have no clue how to do mine, My western is pisces and my chinese is pig. Can someone give me an idea how?


mix of boar and fish/dolphin ? anthro boar/pig (whether you want the tusks or not), but no fur, only skin ; fish tail
I would also suggest "warm" colors like yellow, orange, red etc


----------



## OrionTheWitch07 (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> mix of boar and fish/dolphin ? anthro boar/pig (whether you want the tusks or not), but no fur, only skin ; fish tail
> I would also suggest "warm" colors like yellow, orange, red etc


Ok,Thanks you


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2022)

Virgo and The Snake

Asexual snek hours


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Virgo and The Snake
> 
> Asexual snek hours


Asnekxual
I'm not sorry


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 18, 2022)

Sagittarius 
Tiger

So I guess a Centaur like being half horse half tiger, or half tiger half human.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Sagittarius
> Tiger
> 
> So I guess a Centaur like being half horse half tiger, or half tiger half human.


tiger taur


----------



## cowboykidd (Apr 18, 2022)

gold snake + virgo 

i dunno what to do with that mix pFFT


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 18, 2022)

Taurus and year of the horse.
So I guess I am some sort of demonic horned stallion?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Taurus and year of the horse.
> So I guess I am some sort of demonic horned stallion?


Yes, all the yes

In asian culture, there are two figures known as Đầu Trâu (literally "buffalo-headed") and Mặt Ngựa ("horse-faced"), they are in charge of guarding the underworld as well as taking spirits of the deceased there to be judged

So yes, demonic horned horse, and you can be the guardian of underworld ; as a vietnamese I can get you a seal of approval


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

cowboykidd said:


> gold snake + virgo
> 
> i dunno what to do with that mix pFFT


Female snek


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Yes, all the yes
> 
> In asian culture, there are two figures known as Đầu Trâu (literally "buffalo-headed") and Mặt Ngựa ("horse-faced"), they are in charge of guarding the underworld as well as taking spirits of the deceased there to be judged
> 
> So yes, demonic horned horse, and you can be the guardian of underworld ; as a vietnamese I can get you a seal of approval


I never knew about this. I should check out Vietnamese folklore some more.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

Wow I'm sure not being allowed much creativity lol
Year of water horse, and Pisces
Legally required to be a seahorse it seems


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I never knew about this. I should check out Vietnamese folklore some more.


One stamp of approval coming your way



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Wow I'm sure not being allowed much creativity lol
> Year of water horse, and Pisces
> Legally required to be a seahorse it seems


Aquatic species are awesome


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2022)

cowboykidd said:


> gold snake + virgo
> 
> i dunno what to do with that mix pFFT


a fellow asneksual!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 22, 2022)

So, I got Pisces and dragon, so behold my new OC! (Don't disturb him, he celebrated 4/20 a bit too hard)


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 21, 2022)

Virgo dragon... that would be an interesting one. I'd like to think a monitor lizard is pretty close to a dragon  Or maybe even a bearded dragon... alligator skink?

Since Virgo is an earth sign, I think it would be interesting for them to be an earth elemental or chlorokinetic (able to grow, shape, or manipulate plants). I think I'll play around with this idea a bit


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Wow I'm sure not being allowed much creativity lol
> Year of water horse, and Pisces
> Legally required to be a seahorse it seems


Have you considered a hippocampus?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 21, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Have you considered a hippocampus?


Ooooh


----------



## Mambi (May 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> OK not exactly the right term but here's how it goes :
> 
> Combine your *zodiac sign* and *Chinese horoscope* (based on your year of birth) and make a character based on that.
> 
> ...



Ummm, western zodiac would be sagatarius (with a sagatarian ascent as well, double dose!), and chinese would be a rabbit. 

So I guess the most fun-loving life-loving bunny you've ever seen? Actually that sounds about right come to think about it...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Gonna need some help with ideas for this one, because *Virgo* and *Wood Ox* don't exactly strike me as a cooperative pair....


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Gonna need some help with ideas for this one, because *Virgo* and *Wood Ox* don't exactly strike me as a cooperative pair....


Looks like virgo is associated with wheat and agriculture so maybe that could work with the ox?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Looks like virgo is associated with wheat and agriculture so maybe that could work with the ox?


Botanist ox, got it.

I'll see what I can come up with visually.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Botanist ox, got it.
> 
> I'll see what I can come up with visually.


Could also be a farmer (since oxen are used for farm work, like plowing fields or pulling heavy carts)


----------



## Demoness_Heller (May 27, 2022)

My zodiac sign: Sagittarius
Chinese sign: Rabbit
Element: Fire

I don’t like the combination for my “zodiac sona” XD If I add Native America sign to the mix then that would be an owl. That would be a winged rabbit taur.


----------



## Mirko (Aug 22, 2022)

Hahaha, a fun experience. Hmm, it turns out that I am a ram and a snake. An interesting combination, isn't it? By the way, as for the zodiac signs, recently, my sister began to get carried away with what is connected with Chiron. I can say that it is quite fascinating. I learned about Chiron in Cancer meaning. It was fascinating, because she was able to use it to explain why I behave one way or another in different situations, as well as why my character is formed that way. I would never have thought it was so connected. Is someone passionate about the same thing?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 22, 2022)

Mirko said:


> Hahaha, a fun experience. Hmm, it turns out that I am a ram and a snake. An interesting combination, isn't it? By the way, as for the zodiac signs, recently, my sister began to get carried away with what is connected with Chiron. I can say that it is quite fascinating. I learned about Chiron in Cancer meaning. It was fascinating, because she was able to use it to explain why I behave one way or another in different situations, as well as why my character is formed that way. I would never have thought it was so connected. Is someone passionate about the same thing?


Neat! Personally I don't care bout astrology, it's meaningless to me. Some that comes from my signs being mostly the complete opposite of me, it's clear it doesn't have any actual meaning. Fun to mess around with and I have written some worlds and  magic systems that involve astrology-like elements


----------



## Luridgast (Nov 15, 2022)

Hummm fish and earth snake…. The only thing that pops in my head is a land eel lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

I am a Virgo monkey.

Reject humanity, return to monkey


----------



## Dragon64 (Nov 15, 2022)

Leo and monkey. I guess mine is just one of those monkeys that have the lion like manes


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 15, 2022)

Mines Capricorn and Metal Sheep

So basically the character from Cult of the Lamb with curved goat horns.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 16, 2022)

Leo, and Metal Goat... I do like to draw goat-like stuff already, and I could definitely picture a metal-head goat character (they are referring to that kind of metal... right...?)


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 16, 2022)

I refuse to be a mermonkey.


----------



## Kayube (Nov 19, 2022)

Aries and Snake... I could throw a lion in there and be a chimera.


----------



## Appius (Dec 13, 2022)

Scorpion + Monkey....hmm..I can either go with a Monkey with a Scorpions Tail or go all "The Scorpion King" and be a Monkey+Scorpion Taur creature


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2022)

Appius said:


> Monkey+Scorpion Taur


As a taur and a father of a whole family of taurs myself, I approve
Just like the founding father intended


----------



## redhusky (Dec 13, 2022)

Bull Dragon or Dragon Bull? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Filter (Dec 13, 2022)

Leo + Rabbit = Lionrabbit

I googled it and found this majestic creature:


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2022)

Filter said:


> Leo + Rabbit = Lionrabbit
> 
> I googled it and found this majestic creature:



Awwwww, it's a Tribble with ears!


----------

